# VirtualBox: Windows 7 meldet in VM "Hardware nicht unterstützt"



## oliver.tonn (5 Dezember 2018)

Hallo,
da mein altes Laptop schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel hat wurde es nun durch ein neues ersetzt. Ich arbeite viel mit VMs die noch alle unter Windows 7 laufen (Update ist geplant) und habe nun das Problem, dass Win 7 in der VM meldet, dass die Hardware nicht unterstützt wird. Mich wundert die Meldung etwas, da ich dachte, eine VM würde die Hardware "nur" simulieren. Gibt es bei VBox (5.2.22) über irgendeine Einstellung die Möglichkeit die "Hardware" wieder kompatibel zu machen?


----------



## ChristophD (5 Dezember 2018)

Hi,

hast du mal einen screen der meldung?
Klingt für mich so als ob dein neues Notebook zu neu ist für Win7.
Da wurden ja neuere Prozessoren nicht mehr unterstützt und dann kommt genau so eine Meldung.

Welcher Prozessor steckt drinne?

Gruß
CHristoph


----------



## oliver.tonn (5 Dezember 2018)

Hallo Christoph,
vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Ich habe gerade mein Laptop nicht zur Hand, daher mal ein Screenshot von CHIP.de


Im Laptop ist eine I7-8750H CPU verbaut, aber es geht ja um eine VM und da hätte ich erwartet, dass die "echte" CPU keine Rolle spielt.


----------



## ChristophD (5 Dezember 2018)

Die echte CPU wird durchgereicht bei virtualisierung, siehst Du auch in der VM bei den Systeminformationen , dort steht genau der Prozessor der im Host steckt.
Anders ist das gar nicht umsetzbar.

Dir bleibt also nur die Möglichkeiten auf Win10 hochrüsten in der VM, Windows Systemdateeine modifizieren oder die VM Daten modifizieren so das die CPU akzeptiert wird.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## oliver.tonn (5 Dezember 2018)

Dann frage ich mich nur wie das die machen, die noch ältere OS für Spezialanwendungen benötigen und deswegen eine VM nutzen.


----------



## ChristophD (5 Dezember 2018)

vermutlich so wie ich, sich einen dreck um MS und Updates kümmern 
Da ich solche VM nur ohne Internet nutzte ist mir der Update und Patchstand recht egal. Die blockierung bei neuen Prozessoren kam auch über ein solche MS Update.


----------



## oliver.tonn (5 Dezember 2018)

OK, aber ist dann nicht die Funktionalität eingeschränkt? Das das alte OS ohne Updates nicht die Funktionen der neuen CPU nutzen kann ist klar, aber stellt die neue CPU auch alle alten Funktionen zur Verfügung, dass die Programme stabil laufen?


----------



## ChristophD (5 Dezember 2018)

Welche Funktionalität soll da eingeschränkt sein? Bisher gab es noch keine Alten Features die neue CPU nicht schaffen.
Das Problem ist das MS keine Validierung mehr vornehmen möchte (spart Geld) und lieber neue OS verkauft (bringt mehr Geld).

Auch alte Windows 10 builds (1511,1609,1703) werden nicht alle neuen Prozessoren unterstützen und man ist gezwungen auf neue Builds zu gehen für die dann wieder die SW Kompatibilität nicht gegeben ist.


----------



## oliver.tonn (5 Dezember 2018)

Schöne Sch...., ich wollte die VMs eh Updaten, aber noch nicht dieses Jahr. Da manche VMs aber ins Internet müssen werde ich jetzt mal anfangen Lizenzen zu kaufen und bei diesen dann das Update auf V10 starten. :sm12:


----------



## ChristophD (5 Dezember 2018)

du kannst ja mal bei einer VM folgendes probieren:



"C:\Program Files\Oracle\VirtualBox\VBoxManage" modifyvm "Put target virtual machine name here" --cpuid-portability-level 1
"C:\Program Files\Oracle\VirtualBox\VBoxManage" modifyvm "Put target virtual machine name here" --cpuidset 00000000 0000000b 756e6547 6c65746e 49656e69
"C:\Program Files\Oracle\VirtualBox\VBoxManage" modifyvm "Put target virtual machine name here" --cpuidset 00000001 000106e5 06100800 0098e3fd bfebfbff
"C:\Program Files\Oracle\VirtualBox\VBoxManage" modifyvm "Put target virtual machine name here" --cpuidset 80000000 80000008 00000000 00000000 00000000
"C:\Program Files\Oracle\VirtualBox\VBoxManage" modifyvm "Put target virtual machine name here" --cpuidset 80000001 00000000 00000000 00000001 28100800
"C:\Program Files\Oracle\VirtualBox\VBoxManage" modifyvm "Put target virtual machine name here" --cpuidset 80000002 65746e49 2952286c 726f4320 4d542865
"C:\Program Files\Oracle\VirtualBox\VBoxManage" modifyvm "Put target virtual machine name here" --cpuidset 80000003 37692029 55504320 20202020 20202020
"C:\Program Files\Oracle\VirtualBox\VBoxManage" modifyvm "Put target virtual machine name here" --cpuidset 80000004 30373820 20402020 33392e32 007a4847

Vergewissere dich vorher was ein Update bedeutet und ob die Applikationen alle auch Win10 kompatibel sind.
Generell ziehe ich eine Clean Install einer Updateinstall vor!


----------



## JesperMP (5 Dezember 2018)

Es handelt 'nur' um das es gibt keine Updates für ältere Hardware.


Nutzliche Links:
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...ported-together-with-the-windows-version-that
https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/processor-numbers.html 


Ich verwende (selten, aber es passiert) VMware mit Windows 2000 und Windows XP als VM Gast auf Windows 7 Host.
es ist mir klar das es gibt keine Updates usw. für diese alte Windows-Versionen, aber die werden selten und ohne Internet Zugang benutzt.


Wenn du dein ursprünglichen PC von den du den VM Image erstellt hast behalten hattest, dann wurde du denselbe Problem haben das es gibt keine Windows Updates.


Abgesehen davon, finde ich es unberuhigend das Microsoft so schnell ältere Hardware als nicht unterstützt meldet. 6th Generation (wie mein jetzigen Laptop) ist ja nicht so alt.
Ich habe noch support da ich noch Windows 7 verwendet, aber da ist nur Frist für 1 Jahr mehr:
https://support.microsoft.com/en-ca/help/4057281/windows-7-support-will-end-on-january-14-2020


----------



## oliver.tonn (5 Dezember 2018)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Generell ziehe ich eine Clean Install einer Updateinstall vor!


Bei einer VM wird das nicht gehen, aber bei den anderen werde ich wohl die Template VMs (32Bit und 64Bit) neu aufsetzen und dann davon Klonen.
Kann man eigentlich verschiedene Builds von Win 10 herunterladen, weil manche Programme zwar mit Win 10, aber nicht mit dem neusten Build laufen.


----------



## acid (5 Dezember 2018)

Du könntest die LTSB Version von Win10 verwenden, Lizenzen dafür gibt es auf ebay. Dies sind Spezialversionen von Win10, die entrümpelt sind und auch keine Funktionsupdates (Sicherheitsupdates aber schon) bekommen.


----------



## ChristophD (5 Dezember 2018)

warum geht das bei der einen VM nicht?

Du weißt das die Applikationen zu 80% nicht mehr laufen nach dem Update?

Builds kannst du über msdn ziehen falls du da einen Zugang hast, ansonsten müsstest du googlen nach den ISO Daten.


----------



## oliver.tonn (5 Dezember 2018)

Weil ein Programm an diesen "Rechner" gebunden ist, ich nutze dies auch nur in einer VM.


----------



## blackpeat (5 Dezember 2018)

Kann es mit der Virtualisierung von der CPU zu tun haben. Die ist bei vielen Notebooks im BIOS standardmäßig aus. Heißt Intel _VT-x_/EPT oder so


----------



## oliver.tonn (5 Dezember 2018)

blackpeat schrieb:


> Kann es mit der Virtualisierung von der CPU zu tun haben. Die ist bei vielen Notebooks im BIOS standardmäßig aus. Heißt Intel _VT-x_/EPT oder so


Leider nein, ohne VT-x würden die 64Bit VMs gar nicht loslaufen.


----------

